# The Book of Household Management..



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Found this very interesting book online.. Written in 1861 by Isabella Beeton..

It's her entire book so I'm sure you'll not want to read the whole thing, but I thought some of you might enjoy reading over some of her old recipes and tips.. I've linked to the contents page..

CONTENTS.

Shel if you're reading this, check out chapter VI...
More recipes for making good stock!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I think every serious British chef or cook has a copy of Mrs Beeton's book in their collection


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Another interesting, but not quite so old, book is The Scots Kitchen, by F.Marian MacNeill. I'm lucky enough to have my Granny's first edition (including food stains!) - and bought another copy a couple of years ago... Amazingly, it's still in print. It's a great blend of history and recipes.


----------

